
Global warming is speeding up Earth‘s ocean currents - reddotX
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/02/global-warming-speeding-earth-s-massive-ocean-currents
======
thirdsurf
Fair theory, but climate models haven’t included particle forcing in their
data sets. The IPCC just began including this data in their releases for
climate modelers to work with.

------
acollins1331
See, I would think that it will do the opposite. As the poles heat up faster,
it would lower the gradient between the hot waters in the equator and the cold
waters at the poles that drive the thermo haline cycle.

At least thats what is happening in the atmosphere. Its why the polar jet
stream is weaker, and rossby waves are more prone to break off and send a
polar vortex to the US, because the gradient across the boundary is lessened
by the quickly warming poles.

------
killface
Duh. Nearly everything they've predicted has come to pass, including this.
This is just confirmation of a hypothesis.

